# Home theater offer



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

I have decided to choose one of the two system both will be with Onkyo 809 and the subwoofer will be vtf-3.

The first System is Kef: 
1 Center Speaker is Q600C
2 floorstanding Q700

for the surround its either 2 Q800Ds or 2 Q100 Bookshelf

The Second System is polk:
1 Center Speaker CS2 Series II 
2 Floorstanding RTI A5
for the surround its either 2 OWM3 or Monitor40 Series II Bookshelf

The offer ends today .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My vote is with the KEF's. I also think Newegg's deal for the Klipsch Icon's for $199 a pair ($599 MSRP) is tough not to consider as they could be used for Mains and Surrounds and even as a center Channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mohsen.alshokan said:


> I have decided to choose one of the two system both will be with Onkyo 809 and the subwoofer will be vtf-3.
> 
> The first System is Kef:
> 1 Center Speaker is Q600C
> 2 floorstanding Q700


^^^^
That one


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

mohsen.alshokan said:


> I have decided to choose one of the two system both will be with Onkyo 809 and the subwoofer will be vtf-3.
> 
> The first System is Kef:
> 1 Center Speaker is Q600C
> ...


I pick the KEFs!!

btw for surrounds is FOUR Q100 bookshelfs an option?


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it would sound fine with the 700s.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you picked the KEF's. :run2:


----------

